# Delonghi 820 water overflow



## LatteDarren (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to home coffee machines and was wondering if this is normal?

On my Delonghi EC820 I can extract a shot of espresso no problem. When I switch the boiler to steam and it gets up to temperature, the machine dumps a load of water into the drip tray. Is this normal? Sometimes it just seems to spill all over the counter and make a right mess. Can I stem the flow?

Overall I'm happy with the machine as it produces a good drink for a newbie like me. Bought from John Lewis, £250, reduced to £120 in the Black Friday sale.


----------



## Paul_nelson5 (Jan 23, 2018)

LatteDarren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to home coffee machines and was wondering if this is normal?
> 
> ...


I have the same machine, and I also have the same issue where after almost every use it is soaking under the machine. I would love to know if there is a way to correct this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi I have the same issue and I'm unable to find any reason that causing overflow to generate so much water once steam if on.


----------

